# MTB Biker aus Rinteln, Hessisch-Oldendorf, Porta Westfalica, Buckeburg u. Umgebung



## lets-go (31. Mai 2009)

Seit wir im Oktober 2008 nach Rinteln zugezogen sind, haben wir den Eindruck, dass es in der Umgebung sehr wenige MTBiker gibt. Obwohl wir jede Menge km seit Oktober "in den Beinen" haben...  Also: MTBiker Rinteln und Umgebung: MELDET EUCH!


----------



## Joschi-2001 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo MTB Biker,
Ich komme auch aus der Rintelner Umgebung und drehe hier regelmäßig meine Runden.
Würde mich freuen gelegentlich mal mit jemand anderes biken zu gehen.
Meldet Euch einfach, zwecks Absprache eines Treffpunktes ([email protected])
Gruß
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lets-go (11. Juni 2009)

Hi! Gute Idee, wir werden uns gerne treffen, jetzt bleibt nur abzuwarten, wann es aufhort zu regnen


----------



## chris2305 (12. Juni 2009)

Falls mal Interesse an Süntel oder Deister besteht könnt ihr euch gerne bei uns melden.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Joschi-2001 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
die Weserbikeländer sind auch in Rinteln herzlich willkommen.
Gruß Mark


----------



## Chicane (26. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr irgendwann mal eine Tour startet, dann bin ich wohl dabei (je nachdem, was gefahren wird).


----------



## nieboh (21. April 2012)

Hallo Schaumburger,
hallo Rintelner,

dies geht an alle die zwischen der *Schaumburg* und dem *Kaiser *radeln wollen.

In erster Linie trainiere ich Ausdauer allerdings habe ich bei den Abfahrten nichts gegen technisch anspruchsvolle Racetracks. 

Wer Lust hat ab Rinteln mitzufahren darf sich gerne melden.


----------

